# New 2006 C50



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Here's the product of all of my fixating for the last month or two (or 5). I was debating between a 56 and 57cm and got the 57cm. I'm only running .5 cm in spacers now.

It fits nicely but I'm still not totally sold that i got the right size. I could have gotten the 56 and run a cm of spacers. I think it's pretty much down to personal preference on how the bike looks. What do you think? Is this one fine or should I go with a little more post and spacers?

Fortunately, my shop guaranteed my size so I can go back within the next 2 weeks and swap it out. Either way, I love it.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

If you are right between the two sizes, I suspect aesthetics is the main deciding factor. I would get the 56.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

keep the bigger size.. how are you? 20? the older we are the less drop from seat to bars we need. not only that but your saddle seems to already moved back. a shorter size normally gives you a slightly steeper seat angle.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Wish I was 20*



colker1 said:


> keep the bigger size.. how are you? 20? the older we are the less drop from seat to bars we need. not only that but your saddle seems to already moved back. a shorter size normally gives you a slightly steeper seat angle.



...maybe not. I'm 36. My concern is that I haven't been riding as much as usual due to my work schedule. As I get back on the bike more consistently and gain flexibility I'm afraid that I'll be limited to dropping the .5 cm spacer. I know I could go to a 80 degree stem instead of the Newton, which I believe is 84, to lower it even more.

Stupid question but do you think this bike is aesthetically proportioned?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes it's fine*

old school proportions was a handful of seat post exposed. your aesthetic sense is thrown out by all the compact nonsense in the world. your saddle is back, the 56 will have a shorter TT which means longer stem and possibly swept back post. IMHO the less stack the better. if you are doing none to .5 you are right in there, it means the frame fits and you aren't having to compensate with stack, stem and seatpost.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Colnago, nice!*

Nice bike. I'm jealous. Have fun on that rocket!


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

That is exactly the bike that I was thinking about for myself...color and everything - except the Hyperons. I'm still fudging b/w the C-50 and a custom bike. Thanks for the pic. Let us know what you think of your new ride. Congratulations! It is a very sweet machine.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Beautiful bike Slomofo. The tires really set the frame off. I have a C-40 and love it. About the size, I think your stem is right on so a 57 looks great and yeah you could fit on a 56 but just depends on how euro you want to look. How tall are you? Inseam? Flexibility? For comparison, I'm 6'1", 190, 47 years old and not very flexible and I ride a 60 cm with a setback post.

Congratulations!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

The aesthetics look fine, unless you expect to improve your flexibility enough to need much more bar drop, and really desire an extra cm of exposed seatpost. At your age I'd say that you have a lot of latitude for gaining flexibility and carrying it through for the next 15 years (depending on you training regimen). What is your bar drop anyway? Can you generate good power in the drops with the current configuration? It looks like you have a King headset. You can lose close to a cm of stack height if you go to a record HS. That means you could have about 15mm to play with right now (and the Record HS makes the King look pretty clunky).

In terms of aesthetics, the thing about the C-50 is the optical illusion created by the fat tubes and the way the seat tube and head tube extend above the top tube. If this was an MXL, it would have a much more agressive look. As far as the rearward orientation of your saddle, I suspect that the higher seatpost with the 56 frame will tend to even things out.

The Newton is 82, and it looks like a 13cm? I'd do the number crunching taking into consideration an option for a 14cm stem and try to go for the smaller frame.

Also, the bikes look will improve considerably once you elim the top stack.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Zampano said:


> The aesthetics look fine, unless you expect to improve your flexibility enough to need much more bar drop, and really desire an extra cm of exposed seatpost. At your age I'd say that you have a lot of latitude for gaining flexibility and carrying it through for the next 15 years (depending on you training regimen). What is your bar drop anyway? Can you generate good power in the drops with the current configuration? It looks like you have a King headset. You can lose close to a cm of stack height if you go to a record HS. That means you could have about 15mm to play with right now (and the Record HS makes the King look pretty clunky).
> 
> In terms of aesthetics, the thing about the C-50 is the optical illusion created by the fat tubes and the way the seat tube and head tube extend above the top tube. If this was an MXL, it would have a much more agressive look. As far as the rearward orientation of your saddle, I suspect that the higher seatpost with the 56 frame will tend to even things out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. The saddle to bar drop is 7.5 cm and the stem is a 120 Newton. I actually put on a Thomson X2 stem last night which is an 80 degree and it feels nice. I have a 130 on hand if I want to go longer. I think the reality is that I have a longer torso and arms and average to shorter legs. I think I've decided to stick with the 57 because I would want to go with a 140 stem with the shorter top tube.

BTW, I got rid of the Veloflex Paves and put on some Blacks. The wheels are all black now and look sweet. First thing that came to mind was that old show "Nightrider" but then thoughts of David Hasselhoff quickly killed that thought. I'll post a pick with the new stem and tires.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> I think I've decided to stick with the 57....
> Thanks everyone.


I think that's the right decision. 
The way the bike is set up/fit looks great, once you trim the fork.
I think a 140 stem to achieve fit is extreme.
If you get more flexible you can drop the spacer, change HS, and even use a Ritchey WCS 17 degree, at 130mm.

Beautiful bike, btw. My dream....


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Here's the latest*

Replaced Pave tires with the gum sidewalls with the Blacks. All black baby!

Also, dropped the Newton stem for the Thomson X2. Fit is better and love the ride.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I mistakenly ordered a pr. of blk tread/gray side Conti's.  

Bike looks great!


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> Replaced Pave tires with the gum sidewalls with the Blacks. All black baby!
> 
> Also, dropped the Newton stem for the Thomson X2. Fit is better and love the ride.


Your my hero... too... 

I have to say now, w/ all black tires, it is one of the best lookin newer C50s I've seen so far... Very nice... I'd be tempted... only if I could getaway not hurting the feelings of my beloved current C50... and if I didn't already have an all black bike.. KG486 .

BTW are those Hyperons clinchers or tubbies?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Hyperon Ultra clinchers*



6was9 said:


> Your my hero... too...
> 
> I have to say now, w/ all black tires, it is one of the best lookin newer C50s I've seen so far... Very nice... I'd be tempted... only if I could getaway not hurting the feelings of my beloved current C50... and if I didn't already have an all black bike.. KG486 .
> 
> BTW are those Hyperons clinchers or tubbies?



I read a lot of debate on carbon clinchers over the last 3 weeks. When it came down to it, i got a (relatively0 smokin' deal on the wheels and don't have the mental strain of wondering when I'd have to deal with a flat with tubies. These things are pretty light at 1350 and spin very nicely. Plus I dig the looks. I saw some Hyperons in the Moots catalog last year and the all black just looked too sweet. I don't think I'll ever sell them.

Famous last words.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> Here's the product of all of my fixating for the last month or two (or 5). I was debating between a 56 and 57cm and got the 57cm. I'm only running .5 cm in spacers now.
> 
> It fits nicely but I'm still not totally sold that i got the right size. I could have gotten the 56 and run a cm of spacers. I think it's pretty much down to personal preference on how the bike looks. What do you think? Is this one fine or should I go with a little more post and spacers?
> 
> Fortunately, my shop guaranteed my size so I can go back within the next 2 weeks and swap it out. Either way, I love it.


That bike looks perfect asthetically.

If it fits, keep the larger size.

All thing considered, Colnagos run best with a 12-14cm stem.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> I read a lot of debate on carbon clinchers over the last 3 weeks. When it came down to it, i got a (relatively0 smokin' deal on the wheels and don't have the mental strain of wondering when I'd have to deal with a flat with tubies. These things are pretty light at 1350 and spin very nicely. Plus I dig the looks. I saw some Hyperons in the Moots catalog last year and the all black just looked too sweet. I don't think I'll ever sell them.
> 
> Famous last words.


Good for you... Although I am not running my Hyperons everyday I am scratching my head as I haven't had any flats yet!... though I dread the day that I'll have to face fixing a flat tubie... But there is something about riding tubies... not just ride but something else...indescribable... at least for moi....

BTW you know... I thought subconsciously something didn't seem quite right with you brakes initially... now that I am looking at it again what are those brake calipers? Why are they sitting so far away from the fork and seatstay? Are you using somekinda spacers inbetween the fork/seatstay and your calipers? Just looks unusual.... 

Also I think black bottle cages and pedals are in order as well...


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Zero Gravity Ti brake calipers*



6was9 said:


> Good for you... Although I am not running my Hyperons everyday I am scratching my head as I haven't had any flats yet!... though I dread the day that I'll have to face fixing a flat tubie... But there is something about riding tubies... not just ride but something else...indescribable... at least for moi....
> 
> BTW you know... I thought subconsciously something didn't seem quite right with you brakes initially... now that I am looking at it again what are those brake calipers? Why are they sitting so far away from the fork and seatstay? Are you using somekinda spacers inbetween the fork/seatstay and your calipers? Just looks unusual....
> 
> Also I think black bottle cages and pedals are in order as well...


The brakes are Zero Gravity's. I think the brakes are spaced like that normally. My local shop installed them so I'm trusting that they did it correctly. They seem to work fine, in fact, maybe a bit more responsive than my old record calipers.

Black pedals and cages? Thanks for planting that seed. I didn't even think of that. hmmmm. I better go update Spindawgs "how much did you spend" thread...


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

oneslowmofo said:


> The brakes are Zero Gravity's. I think the brakes are spaced like that normally. My local shop installed them so I'm trusting that they did it correctly. They seem to work fine, in fact, maybe a bit more responsive than my old record calipers.
> 
> Black pedals and cages? Thanks for planting that seed. I didn't even think of that. hmmmm. I better go update Spindawgs "how much did you spend" thread...


I guess they do sit a bit more away than regular calipers... but yours somehow look even more extreme...


----------



## flyingscot (Jul 17, 2004)

Great bike
Let us know how it compares to the other fine bikes in your stable!


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

It looks good to me. Stem, stack, seatpost. saddle position are all real neutral.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Post a photo of yourself on the bike( have someone take it while you're on rollers, from the side, for example). That may help your decision on fit. I ride colnago size 56 w/ 13 stem, and I'm 5'10.5'', 32 inseam.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*truly a beautiful bicycle*

up until a few minutes ago, i thought colnagos and treks and orbeas were all just overpriced and not any different than any others....but that bike is gorgeous. the lines are perfect- elegant and aggressive at the same time. also, i'm a big fan of black. that is simply a sweet-looking machine.

i think the best way to top it off would be to either dress completely in white or completely in black while riding it. (perhaps white on days when you feel like sitting at the back and chatting, and black when you feel like hammering people?)

i would tell you to enjoy your new ride, but what would be the point?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

maybe I'm too old school in my aesthetic taste, but I prefer the skinwall tires. It gives some definition to the wheels and a bit of break from the all black. Either way, it's a minor point. Usually, I find all black rigs a little boring, but this one looks classy, I think maybe it's the white highlights and saddle that set it off. I might even do some white tape. NIce build!


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*looking VERY good...*

Any more photos on the new bike? ...from slightly different angles, some closer shots of the frame? Bike looks great in the all black configuration. 

I'm trying to decide on what color to go for myself. Between PR00 | PR01 | EITA
Also, anybody know what color the lettering is on EITA? Silver or white? Hard to tell on the any photos I have seen. PR00 has white lettering, PR01 has silver.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

6was9 said:


> I guess they do sit a bit more away than regular calipers... but yours somehow look even more extreme...


The '05 OG front brake needs additional spacers to clear the C50-HM fork.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

EasyRider47 said:


> Check out these colours...PR01...my Christmas present....Campy Record, Ram bars, Colnago/Ambrosio wheels. I either took this one ..or waited...so I took it!
> 
> EasyRider47


 Looks VERY festive, seasons greetings. Shouldn't this still be in the box until Chistmas? Will you get a co-ordinated Santa skinsuit for that Christmas day ride? Nice ride.


----------

